# Beginner women's board?



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Tromboli said:


> I have been boarding a handful of times but am now thinking of buying my own board.
> 
> Help me out. Suggestions would be awesome. What else should I be looking at? Whats the best way to find a good board? Since I tend to ride switch should I be looking for a twin? or does it really matter?


One question, when you say you ride switch, do you mean that you are going back and forth from regular t switch (falling leaf)? It would be a little advanced to be riding switch after just a few days. 

PS: I am very biased on this. Camp Seven is a Wiredsport brand and I designed that graphic


----------



## Tromboli (Jan 7, 2012)

Well, I guess I don't fully know what switch means,other than riding with the back of the. Board in front (which is essetial what I do when I switch from right to left first). My problem is, when learning I never knew which I was, goofy or regular, I am right handed in everything but for some reason I felt comfortable riding left foot first. So I'd switch back and forth to see which I liked better and never really decided (I think I'm goofy though I am going to try to stick to that this season and see how it goes. But I'd still like a board I'd have the option for.). 
P.s. The graffics of that board are awesome


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

The most important place to spend money is on a quality well fitting pair of boots.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Tromboli said:


> Well, I guess I don't fully know what switch means,other than riding with the back of the. Board in front (which is essetial what I do when I switch from right to left first). My problem is, when learning I never knew which I was, goofy or regular, I am right handed in everything but for some reason I felt comfortable riding left foot first. So I'd switch back and forth to see which I liked better and never really decided (I think I'm goofy though I am going to try to stick to that this season and see how it goes. But I'd still like a board I'd have the option for.).
> P.s. The graffics of that board are awesome


Actually that is exactly what switch is and it is great that you are getting comfortable with both directions right off the bat. It is WAY harder to learn that later. So stoked that you like those graphics!

That deck actually uses a very cool profile which starts with ever so slightly lifted contact points, flows into two big cambers under the bindings and the uses a rockered section between the inserts. It is vertically laminated poplar with center cut tighter grain "stringers on the inserts for durability and pop. Rubber foil at the edges on the deck and base for dampening and edge adhesion. Full wrap edges and an easy to repair extruded base. Biax over Triax glassing. We warranty these for 3 years. The are very light and very tough. This is a directional twin that is designed as an all mountain do everything model. It rides great switch!


----------



## mastershake (Jan 9, 2012)

hey. my gf is 5-5 and about 130ish and i got her a Ride Compact board in 143cm. Its nice and small so she can control it and its very very light, the quality is pretty awesome..i was a bit jealous myself since i ride an old old Santa Cruz board. On her 2nd day ever she was already doing a very controlled leafing down the mountain and i think the board/boots/bindings have a lot to do with that. worth checking it out.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Mind if I ask where this small place is in Ohio? I'm in Ohio and have season passes to Mad River Mountain.


----------



## ChristinaAK36 (Oct 26, 2011)

Im a chick!  

Good boots are a must. Make sure you get a board that isnt too much for ya (some are more aggressive, not for beginners) and get the right size. My first board is too short, but easier to learn on. So now I'm looking for a board more fit to my height and weight. However, doesnt leave me alot of room to progress because its a good beginner board but I need more now. 

Snowboard Sizing Guide, Size Calculator Theres a size guide

Second, check out *shayboarder.com *for her reviews. The guys on here try, but thats been my suggestion. She demos and reviews ALOT of stuff and since we dont get any demos in my area, its nice to see the reviews from a chick. Plus she has goody giveaways all the time. I've gotten my next board narrowed down to a few after reading her reviews and doing some more research. 

Good luck.


----------



## Tromboli (Jan 7, 2012)

Its in Akron not sure what its called. When I say small its probobly tiny. We had no idea there was a place anywhere near us.but its better to be able to go once or twice a week at a small place than once or twice all season.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm an _actual_ girl, and like mastershake's gf, I ride a Ride Compact. It's the first board I've owned and I'm still a bit of a beginner, but my riding has improved greatly over the few times I've been out on it this season. Definitely a huge step up from the rental boards I used to ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunchball (Jan 2, 2012)

> Its in Akron not sure what its called.


Boston Mills? that's the only place i can think of, but that's more Richfield area.

btw, check out this thread for some other Ohio boarders...

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/midwest-us/31052-ohio-snowboarding.html


----------



## ChristinaAK36 (Oct 26, 2011)

Olivia said:


> I'm an _actual_ girl, and like mastershake's gf, I ride a Ride Compact. It's the first board I've owned and I'm still a bit of a beginner, but my riding has improved greatly over the few times I've been out on it this season. Definitely a huge step up from the rental boards I used to ride. :thumbsup:


Btw shayboarder reviews guys and girls stuff, so its nice to see how more guy-specific stuff will ride for a female. 

I've been checking out Ride boards. How do you like yours more specifically? 

and its always nice to be able to ride your own board every time you go out then having to rent. Thats the reason I just bought one after going a few times when I started.


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

Another actual girl here...

I agree with Christina that good boots matter a lot, so that's a good place to focus you searching.

You can save money on 2010/2011 gear, although much of it is sold out by now so you might have to do some digging around.


----------



## MTC (Jan 9, 2012)

I'd heard somewhere that your weight makes a difference to the type of board you buy, is that right?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Weight is a more common way of determining modern board sizes than height. Weight relates to your ability to edge and torque the board more so than height.


----------



## Tromboli (Jan 7, 2012)

How would you suggest going about getting the right boots? I'll probably have to order online, there arn't any real shops around here (dicks is the only place that I know of that sells boards and such). Should I try on a few at the rental place at the slopes to see.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Tromboli said:


> How would you suggest going about getting the right boots? I'll probably have to order online, there arn't any real shops around here (dicks is the only place that I know of that sells boards and such). Should I try on a few at the rental place at the slopes to see.


Other than doing your research, the only thing I can suggest is to at least try on every brand of boot even if they don't have the model you want. A lot of shoe and boot companies use the same last/form for every model they produce. If a size X is too narrow in one model, it's probably too narrow in every model that company makes. At least, you'll have an educated guess that a regular size is good in this brand, but on that brand you'll need a wide. Of course, if the liners are different model to model, then that throws a bit of wrench in the works.

Buying boots that you've never tried on is a crap shoot at best.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Another actual chick checking in. Hi and welcome!

As for boots, check around your resort areas for shops. I am not familiar with OH but I would think there might be a shop or two near a resort? Even if it's a bit of a drive, it will be worth it to try as many as you can before you purchase. It's also helpful to have a shop bootfitter (or a skilled shop staff member) to help you in the process. 

I wouldn't base the decision soley on how rental boots feel, as some are older models and packed out, etc.

Also consider posting in the linked Ohio thread. Perhaps someone knows of a shop in your area and can direct you to one.

Good luck!


----------



## mrmidWest (Sep 26, 2011)

A friend of mine just picked up a new board and it just so happens to be a Ride Compact as well.. It's her first day out on it today and after 1 run she texted me saying how much she loves it.


----------



## Lunchball (Jan 2, 2012)

> there arn't any real shops around here


I got my boots here... they are in northfield off of route 8. that should be fairly close to Akron.

MARTINI Skate + Snow


----------



## swagner211 (Dec 3, 2011)

Another girl here! 

Even though I'm going to be about the fourth person to say this, I'm going to say the Ride Compact is a great beginner board. My sister started this year on it and she loves it. It's also made a big impact on her riding compared to a rental board she was stuck on last season.

Again, I'm also going to say boots are important. I started with a pair of boots that never really fit right. Comparing those boots to the ones I have now, you can definately tell the difference. So try lots of them on because they fit different for everyone! Plus, who doesn't want comfortable feet?


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

One of my friends I go with every week started out on an Arbor Eden and liked it alot. She's partial to Arbor though through skateboards. 

One possibility you might want to try is to rent a setup till April/May from a shop(it's a pretty reasonable price and you get a better board than what you can rent on the mountain.) Prices for snowboard equipment drop drastically in March/April and you can usually get yourself a much nicer setup for the money. Plus you may know more of what you are looking for in a board due to having more experience riding and knowing whether you want to freeride or freestyle in the future.


----------



## ChristinaAK36 (Oct 26, 2011)

Tromboli said:


> Well, I guess I don't fully know what switch means,other than riding with the back of the. Board in front (which is essetial what I do when I switch from right to left first). My problem is, when learning I never knew which I was, goofy or regular, I am right handed in everything but for some reason I felt comfortable riding left foot first. So I'd switch back and forth to see which I liked better and never really decided (I think I'm goofy though I am going to try to stick to that this season and see how it goes. But I'd still like a board I'd have the option for.).
> P.s. The graffics of that board are awesome


When you chose, you can set up your board to ride how you want. Riding switch is one of the goals this year.. but your defination is likely different. I take it you are just not comfortable going toe side yet? so its easier for to feather down. For me, I am leftie everything (mostly) and right leg dominant so I figured Id ride goofy, but I dont. one thing is when you get strap down and stand up, what leg naturally goes first, without thinking about it? that'll help you know. I would look for a good beginner board that you can learn on and advance on for a couple seasons then figure out where your strengths and interests are (park, charging mtn, etc) and get a board that fits your interests. there are all-mountain boards, park boards, etc. I like pow and charging the mtn but like to mess around in a park some too and would like a board with a little pop and not too stiff so I can play so I am leaning towards a to-do-all board. Right now, I have a stiff board so its really holding me back.

Btw - if you can hold out, there will be killer deals soon enough.. they are already coming because the season has not been good in the lower 48 thus far. I am already seeing great board packages. I will probably get a new setup in a couple weeks just because they are becoming a steal. If anyone is doing demos in the area, jump on that. I.e. Never summer, burton, etc. they have schedules of upcoming demos online.


----------



## ChristinaAK36 (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh and as for boots, do you have a play it again? You might want new ones, but if they have some you like there, you can then go get them online. I actually got a barely used pair from Play It Again and I really love them. I probably wont need a new pair for at least another season. 

Btw ladies -- its nice to see all of us in one place! ya know how we get lost in this mix of boys


----------



## Tromboli (Jan 7, 2012)

Actually, now that you say it I am pretty sure I DO have a play it again near me. I didn't even think of them, I will have to check them out when I get a chance. And if they don't work I will probably go to the place in Akron that was posted. 

Thanks everyone. This has been very helpful.


----------



## Tromboli (Jan 7, 2012)

ChristinaAK36 said:


> I take it you are just not comfortable going toe side yet? so its easier for to feather down.


That is very accurate and my goal this year is to commit to one so I can stop using it as a crutch.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

Another lady here. The Ride Compact is a good choice. Also check out the Roxy Ollie Pop, Gnu B-nice and Never Summer Pandora.

Your budget is really very very small for boots, bindings, and a board. If you can hold out on purchasing equipment until early March, current year gear will go on sale and you should find some screaming deals. I've bought two good pairs of bindings from REI for under $35 each - look around! 

Snowboard, Snowboards, Burton Snowboards, Burton Bindings, Burton Boots, and snowboard reviews - Free Shipping - US Orders Over $50 has some great deals.

Try on boots you can buy if you can swing it. Bindings and board can be ordered online.


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

About boots, you could try REI, Altrec, and Backcountry.com. I think they have pretty liberal return policies... although I guess you do have to pay return shipping if you return them.

Zappos.com has free return shipping and they have some snowboard boots. You could probably try on as many as you want until you find one you like... even order 3 at a time and return the 2 that aren't good.


----------



## ChristinaAK36 (Oct 26, 2011)

Tromboli said:


> That is very accurate and my goal this year is to commit to one so I can stop using it as a crutch.


Just commit. Know that its a staple in boarding... you can NEVER progress if you dont commit. I know its hard, we've all been there, but you have to think less about it and just do it. Once you start thinking too much, you biff and that will just discoarage you more. Another reason for good boots though! First time i rode rental crap, the boots were not womens and I like that mine have extra padding on the back of ankle. Makes a huge difference for me... so when i start and went toe side, my foot would slide up too much and I didnt have the stability.


----------



## ceridwen (Dec 14, 2011)

cocolulu said:


> Zappos.com has free return shipping and they have some snowboard boots. You could probably try on as many as you want until you find one you like... even order 3 at a time and return the 2 that aren't good.


I got my boots through Zappos and it worked out well. For whatever reason they have the Vans Encore BOA (women's) for $129 when everyone else wants $189 for them. They fit great and I've been really happy with them.

I'm also a female! This is my first season with a season pass and regular access to the mountains. I was very much a beginner at the start of the season and have already progressed quite a bit since I got my own gear this year. I got my board (Ride Rapture), bindings (Salomon Grace) and boots for $420 altogether, and right now with the 25% off coupon at evo.com you can buy the same setup for less than $400. Other than that I wish I'd bought the board a size smaller (I'm 115lbs and riding the 151cm) I've been really happy with the setup.


----------



## Tromboli (Jan 7, 2012)

Play it agin has a Lamar Fascination in really good condition for 250 with bindings. I like it but don't know a whole lot about it. Its also a little long for me, the guy in the store said it would be fine becauses was wasn't past my nose (barely) but I think he was just trying to sell it. Were I to roder one I'd get a 147 (that was on the longer side of what one of those size calculators told me) this was a 155. At least one person online said it wasn't for beginners. Should I pass on it?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Tromboli said:


> Play it agin has a Lamar Fascination in really good condition for 250 with bindings. I like it but don't know a whole lot about it. Its also a little long for me, the guy in the store said it would be fine becauses was wasn't past my nose (barely) but I think he was just trying to sell it. Were I to roder one I'd get a 147 (that was on the longer side of what one of those size calculators told me) this was a 155. At least one person online said it wasn't for beginners. Should I pass on it?


Hi Tromboli. It bums me out to here that shops are still (20 years later) telling people to size to their noses . The only factors in board sizing are weight and foot size in relation to an individual board design. Board calculators are possibly even worse. We put this up as a good natured warning never to rely on them:


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Tromboli said:


> Play it agin has a Lamar Fascination in really good condition for 250 with bindings. I like it but don't know a whole lot about it. Its also a little long for me, the guy in the store said it would be fine becauses was wasn't past my nose (barely) but I think he was just trying to sell it. Were I to roder one I'd get a 147 (that was on the longer side of what one of those size calculators told me) this was a 155. At least one person online said it wasn't for beginners. Should I pass on it?


I don't know much about that particular board but pass on the 155. And don't listen to anyone who says that crap about height (past nose, under nose, between neck and nose, etc). Sounds like he was trying to make a sale like you said.

Choose size based on your weight. 155 is way too long for 130lbs and what you seem to need imo. I'm 120lbs and ride a 146 and wouldn't go longer that a 151. A 147 would be a better size. 

By the way, what kind of bindings were on it? And is it a used board?


----------



## ChristinaAK36 (Oct 26, 2011)

Do any of you ladies know about the Rome Lo-Fi Rocker? I was looking at one online from last season on mad discount. cant find alot of reviews... looks like a board that would be fitted to what I'm looking for. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

ChristinaAK36 said:


> Do any of you ladies know about the Rome Lo-Fi Rocker? I was looking at one online from last season on mad discount. cant find alot of reviews... looks like a board that would be fitted to what I'm looking for.
> 
> Thanks!


Hey ChristinaAK36, I personally don't; however, I saw in a different thread here that Karasene is on a "Rome rocker" right now...perhaps she can shed more light on it for ya.


----------



## Tromboli (Jan 7, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Tromboli. It bums me out to here that shops are still (20 years later) telling people to size to their noses . The only factors in board sizing are weight and foot size in relation to an individual board design. Board calculators are possibly even worse. We put this up as a good natured warning never to rely on them:



Well this guy went on to tell me that they don't sell hardly any girls boards there, the girls who do come in usually just buy guys boards anyway. That is the comment that made me not trust what he said (I didn't agree but thought maybe he believed it. Now I honestly think he was talking out of his teeth to get me to buy the board).

But you say the calculators are bad too? How in the world do you know what size to get then? You can't judge by your height, but the calculators that take into consideration age, experience, weight and hieght aren't good either. I would have NO idea who to figure what size I'd need then.


----------



## Tromboli (Jan 7, 2012)

and EatRideSleep

They were lamar strap ons. I'm sure it was used but it was in great condition, it looked new. 



But I have a new question! I went riding today, first time this season, and I rented a 146 which seemed fine but I did notice my legs seemed really wide set. Is that something that just has to do with how you set it up or is that the board?


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Tromboli said:


> and EatRideSleep
> 
> They were lamar strap ons. I'm sure it was used but it was in great condition, it looked new.
> 
> ...


Great that you got out there today and tried out a 146! Stance width options can vary by board, but it could have been the way the rental person set them up for you (or left as-was without changing them for your stance). So, it's sort of difficult to answer that question without having seen it. 

It will be important, however, for you to find the most comfortable stance for you. That's personal preference and not something that has precise guidelines.


----------



## sb60 (Oct 5, 2010)

It sounds like a 146-149 would be good depending on the board. If you rent again and have that problem, take it back and have them move the bindings. I think the Never Summer Infinity is a terrific board to ride and really progress on. Not stiff but good all over in varied conditions. Not cheap but worth it.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Tromboli said:


> Well this guy went on to tell me that they don't sell hardly any girls boards there, the girls who do come in usually just buy guys boards anyway. That is the comment that made me not trust what he said (I didn't agree but thought maybe he believed it. Now I honestly think he was talking out of his teeth to get me to buy the board).
> 
> But you say the calculators are bad too? How in the world do you know what size to get then? You can't judge by your height, but the calculators that take into consideration age, experience, weight and hieght aren't good either. I would have NO idea who to figure what size I'd need then.


Yes, unfortunately calculators are equally awful. The reason is that they end up suggesting "a size" as though every rider has a particular board size that will be correct for them in all boards. This is the opposite of the truth. Depending on the design of the board that you are considering the correct size can vary by as much as 7 cm. Newer technologies like the various rocker profiles and the way any board is trimmed at the tip/tail can affect this greatly. The only info that should be asked of you in selecting a new board is your weight, foot size, Style of riding (for you that will be "new rider") and riding location.

As for any single piece of gear (board boots or bindings) being the most important (and we hear them all every day) it is truly the weakest item that you select that will ruin your day. The wrong boots can be cold, wet, unable to reduce heel lift and generally terrible. That said, tremendous boots coupled to poor bindings or the incorrect board can be equally bad. Also, where boots are concerned, spending more money is not always the answer. Sometimes it is an inexpensive boot that will give you the perfect fit. Heat moldable liners are terrific (they come on many models now at a variety of prices) and can help a lot in getting you a custom fit. Used boots are not a good option in that they have already conformed to someone elses foot. Unless that foot very closely matches the nuances of your own foot...

If possible post up your weight and foot size. That will help all of the riders here help you out with specific suggestions. If you have any brands or models in mind or that have caught your eye, we can suggest based on those.

Stoked that you are loving riding!


----------

